# PBY-5 1942 C.A.C. Images



## k9kiwi (Dec 30, 2006)

Found these. Pt 1

Factory photos and diagrams.


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 30, 2006)

Part 2


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 30, 2006)

Part 3


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 30, 2006)

Part 4


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 30, 2006)

Last


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2006)

That's some really cool stuff! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, this was a great find.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

very interesting, i never realised before that there was room to stand under the blisters i always thought you'd have to sit in them!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2006)

Good find k9!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

I loved the hatch you have to dog in an unpressurized airplane. Quite "navalized".

Great posts!


----------



## Holedigger (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Kiwi
Great pics. I could have used some of those last month while I was searching and searching for PBY aerial details. Your first pic is just the ticket. You should send those to David Legg over at Catalina.org, (David Legg <[email protected]>) I am sure he would love those for his archive. 

Here are the illustrations I've been working on of the 333 Squadron Jossing Cat(it's last flight)

Chris


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 5, 2007)

cool! never seen factory photos of the "cat"


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool, photos, must nab these for myself when I get home.


----------



## AC-Jacko (Oct 21, 2008)

Great images. I will use these in the Training room,fantastic


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice,Thanks for sharing!


----------

